# Air Compressor Tank + !



## jpfabricator (Sep 6, 2015)

I was the recipient  of an 80 gallon A-C receiver tank, and a 250 gallon fuel tank! 
I'm not gloating or bragging but all I have to do for these tresures Is weld about 40" on a hot rod. 
 



Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 6, 2015)

What you doing with them?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 6, 2015)

_Jake,_
_ I see a nice smoker in your future._
_  ***G***  _


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 6, 2015)

If you're planning on keeping a reserve of motor fuel, better check the RRC guidelines on how much you can store without a permit. It's temping, now that gasoline is less than 2 bucks, but be careful.


----------



## extropic (Sep 6, 2015)

I recommend having the receiver hydro-tested before pressurizing.
Getting it for (almost) free is great.
Not installing a bomb in your shop is priceless.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 6, 2015)

The A-C tank will get a hydro test, sandblasted, painted up nice, and married to a 2 stage compressor head with a 5hp motor. (Also a horse trading no out of pocket expense )

I'm going to put the fuel tank on craigslist for trade for a ?????
Btw Gator if the tank fails the hydro test, then yes it's smoker time.
I will copy this




Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 6, 2015)

Choo choo smoker! or air reserve. Either way a win win.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Sep 6, 2015)

_Sweeet. I can smell the brisket and sausage already._
_***G***_


----------



## kvt (Sep 6, 2015)

how many cows can it hold.


----------



## GSPatton (Sep 16, 2015)

Go with the smoker on wheels.
I love it!


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 25, 2016)

I finally had a free minute to test the air tank. I used a 4 ton porta power I got at a garage sale for $30. I filled it with water and dishsoap, then pushed it up to 210 psi with the porta power.






This weekend it will get blasted and painted with Majic tractor paint form TSC.
A question - the paint is an enamel, that will be reduced to spray with a catalyst added. It will be on a non mobile tank that has a small shed over it, so not a lot of weather.
It will be applied on a sand blasted surface. 
Do I need to prime the steel first, or can I apply directly to the steel?


Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 25, 2016)

I never thought of using my porta-power for pressure testing. Pretty neat trick.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 25, 2016)

I use to hydro small runs of pipe fabrication, and valves this way. The dishsoap is to break up the oil introduced into the water. Plus discharge water gets run through oil pig mats and oil boomers. 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## aliva (Aug 25, 2016)

Depending on how long you want the paint to last. Use a metal prep ( phosphoric acid ) then primer and then paint.
Contact a local auto body supply house and see what they recommend.
The metal prep etches the metal, ( allows better paint adhesion) and neutralizes rust. I would suggest a good acrylic enamel paint and your good for many years


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 25, 2016)

You can get etching primer. Has the phosphoric acid in it, but some argue against it. I'm not sure why, but seems to me a wash with a metal prep like Jasco Prep and Primer wouldn't work well under the alkyd topcoat. It does a phos job on the bare metal. Henry Ford used it on Model T's


----------



## FOMOGO (Aug 25, 2016)

If it's been blasted you shouldn't need to etch it. The blasted surface will be great for adhesion. Just wipe it down with with lacquer thinner or similar solvent before priming. Any decent primer from the hardware store, i.e. Rustoleum, etc.  should work fine. Mike


----------

